# Fernseher als 2. Monitor benutzen. [HDMI Kabel]



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Hey,

ich hoffe der Thread passt hier.. wenn nicht bitte verschieben..

Also ich würde gerne Pc und TV über HDMI Kabel verbinden.. Das Problem: Ich habe kein Signal.

Das HDMI Kabel funktioniert, da es auf mein alten Rechner auf Anhieb funktioniert hat.. nur bei meinem neuen bekomm ich nur "Kein Signal" .

Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich machen? Was mache ich Falsch?

Habs jetzt mit Windows Taste + P probiert und dann auf "Doppelt" .. bin auch schon in die Anzeigemenüs reingegangen.. Nichts hat geholfen...

Aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG


----------



## ConCAD (22. Mai 2013)

Schon versucht, es direkt im Grafiktreiber einzustellen? Bzw. wird dort der TV überhaupt angezeigt?


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Nein, hab bisher nur die 2 Sachen versucht

Wie geht das ? Bzw was genau muss ich machen ?


----------



## Puffin_Haze (22. Mai 2013)

Hey

Du musst dein HDMI Kabel in den HDMI1 Port einstecken dann gehts weil nur der HDMI1 Port am TV auch DVI kann..


Viel Glück


----------



## ConCAD (22. Mai 2013)

Was hast du denn für ne Graka? Bei Nvidia beispielsweise gibts im Treiber den Menüpunkt "mehrere Anzeigen einrichten", dort sind alle verfügbaren Monitore aufgelistet und können entsprechend ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

@Puffin_Haze , Bringt nichts habe weiterhin "kein Signal"

@ConCAD , Habe Radeon Power Colour


----------



## Puffin_Haze (22. Mai 2013)

Hast du ein DVI - HDMI Kabel oder ein HDMI - HDMI ?


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

@ Puffin, ein HDMI Kabel.. habs aber auch schon an beiden eingegängen von TV versucht ..


----------



## Puffin_Haze (22. Mai 2013)

Hatte auch solche Probleme wie du vor 2 Jahren weil ich mein Receiver an HDMI1 am TV angeschlossen hatte und nicht an HDMI2 und den PC an HDMI1/DVI am TV.
Allerdings habe ich an meiner Greafikakrte auch ein DVI -HDMI Kabel vllt liegts da dran.


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Ja bei meinem PC ist nur ein HDMI eingang.. und am TV 2 .. habe beide getestet.. aber nur "Kein Signal" ..


----------



## Puffin_Haze (22. Mai 2013)

dann steck das Kabel beim TV mal in HDMI und such mal in den ATI Control Center ...bei  Allgemeine Anzeigeaufgaben---Anzeige erkennen


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Finde ich nur " VX2260WM " 

Ich denke mal das ist der Bildschirm? 


Ansonsten ist da nichts..


----------



## Puffin_Haze (22. Mai 2013)

Ja das ist dein Bildschirm...
Dann schau mal Bei Desktop Management da müssen beide erkannt werden


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Das Selbe..


----------



## Krunki (22. Mai 2013)

Hab dein letzten Thread irghendwie nich gesehen ..


Wo finde ich den Management?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. Mai 2013)

Puffin_Haze schrieb:


> Du musst dein HDMI Kabel in den HDMI1 Port einstecken dann gehts *weil nur der HDMI1 Port am TV auch DVI kann.*.


 
 Wie ist denn das gemeint?


----------



## Krunki (23. Mai 2013)

Am Fernseher gibts 2 Anschlüsse.. einer für HDMI HDMI und der andere für HDMI DVI .. Und das Kabel muss ins richtige rein.. so versteh ichs ^^ .. 



Weiß nu jemand ne lösung  ?


----------



## Laudian (23. Mai 2013)

Hast du das Kabel am PC an die Grafikkarte oder ans Mainboard angeschlossen ?


----------



## Krunki (23. Mai 2013)

Gute Frage.. 

Weiß ich nicht.. aber ich hab sowieso nur ein einzigen HDMI Eingang am Pc..


EDIT: 

Am Mainboard.. an der Graka ist aber garkein Eingang dafür.

EDIT 2:

Gefunden und Funktioniert.

Vielen Dank.. eine einfache Frage und das problem ist gelöst... 

Dankeschön


----------

